# GreenKeeper app gone nuts?



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

anyone else getting some really strange calcs out of the greenkeeper app?

I put a urea application in and it said at 0.2lbs/m @4200ft I would need 9,801.24 lbs.


----------



## boltfanindenver (May 2, 2019)

Looks like you better throw 'er down, possibly using a dump truck as a spreader.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

closing the loop... I forgot to put the units in for the area I was calculating.


----------

